# Sorry, no Sorabji today.



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I said I would post about Sorabji soon, but I don't have anything yet to post about Sorabji. He still gives me headaches on occasion, so I figure I'll wait a while and pursue some other random TC blogging adventures. Like summer.

So I figure this summer is going to be vastly different from my previous ones in several ways. There are no music camps, for one thing, which were the dominating factor in my summers until now. I just got tired of them. They're great things, and I love them to death, since they account for most of my musical education blah blah blah. But I need a break from them. And I need a normal summer (so I say as Kalevi Aho's 12th symphony is blaring from my CD player...).

Yeah, normal summer. I've got a couple of gigs, one next weekend, one at the beginning of June, and a few recording sessions with a few groups, and that's about it musically. So violistically I think I'll explore the solo rep. a little more in depth; study my Hovhaness and Rozsa pieces again, look into doing the Penderecki cadenza, see about doing the Rubbra Meditations, and record as much of it as possible. And all the while work at Frank Bridge's Two Pieces and Alkan's cello sonata with the goal in mind of performing them in some indeterminate amount of time, probably within the next year.

And that's it for music, apart from my usual listening craze (Kalevi Aho and Arvo Part appear to be central to this summer). I think I'll be getting a job as well, maybe Kroger or Wal-mart, something cheap and small. Mainly for the experience; I feel like I've gotten off too easy so far in my life.

Oh, and stand-up comedy appears to be my next big obsession. Shortly after starting to watch The Colbert Report and The Daily Show, I started getting into George Carlin, which is really addictive, and now I see the world in a different way. It's strange how one person can say one thing and suddenly that concept pops up _everywhere_ throughout your day-to-day experience. One particular quote from George Carlin deeply affected my way of looking at the English language, talking about airline announcements: "They might say 'We'd like to pre-board.' What does that mean, exactly, to get on before you get on?!"

There's a comedy club in Lexington (about a 40-minute drive, give or take a few... minutes, not drives) that I'm hoping to get to once a week or so, depending on what my working hours end up being.

And that's another thing; I think I'll have to end up learning to drive and getting a licence. Not sure entirely why I want one, since it's just a whole bunch of legal rigmarole and paperwork just to drive the stupid thing, with maximum restrictions, of course, and with gas prices straddling the line between ridiculous and LSD-worthy...

On that lovely note, see ya on the boards!


----------

